

HBO miniseries: Game of Thrones - rianjs
http://www.hbo.com/#/game-of-thrones

======
nostrademons
I'm quite eagerly awaiting this, but is it really HN material?

On a side note, their site doesn't work in Chrome 5 for Mac because of a
browser detect, which _is_ sorta on-topic for this site. This despite the site
working fine if you click through and ignore the warning.

~~~
rianjs
I debated it, but figured that most geeks are sci-fi types, and probably many
HN readers had read ASOIAF. :)

FWIW, I'm running Chrome (on Windows), and I had no problems.

------
azakus
This had better not turn out like "Legend of the Seeker". I had so much hope
for the adaptation of one of my favorite book series.

------
abrown28
retarded code monkey

"It appears you are currently using Flash Player 10.0.45 and this site
supports version 9.0.124 and up. In order to continue, please upgrade your
Flash Player:"

~~~
rgrove
They also want me to "upgrade" to a browser other than Chrome in order to view
their all-Flash site.

------
jessor
woah, hbo stands for quality miniseries. this will certainly be good.

~~~
rianjs
Without a doubt. Best TV show I ever saw was HBO's "John Adams". If you
haven't seen it, you should. It's based on the letters John Adams wrote to his
wife, Abigail, before, during, and after the Revolution.

